# Who Makes this sight...



## rock7178 (Jan 18, 2005)

It is a single pin sight. On the side of the sight you write in the yardage you want to shoot at. Then you just adjust on the fly when the animal is within range. Does that make sense????


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

http://cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templates ... hasJS=true

something like that? there are several companies that make one. one of the nicest is made by HHA

mark


----------



## rock7178 (Jan 18, 2005)

yup just like that...Do you know what those types of sights are called??


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

something like "vertically fixed adjustable yardage sight" hope that helps


----------



## bighunter (Oct 25, 2005)

How are these sights are they pretty accurate .Are they cheap made.


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

personally they are a great sight, but...I would not recommend them for hunting. If you have to sit there and mess with the yardage your just wasting time when you could be shooting. You never know when a buck is going to come by, but for target shooting they would be pretty sweet


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

they are called pendulum sights. I have a single pin Cobra. I love the sight especially during target shooting. I works fine for hunting too because the bow i shoot, there is no really change in elevation at all from 10 to 30 yards and i probably wont take a shot any further than that so i dont have to mess aroung with it at all. I would HIGHLY recommend this site :beer:


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

true pendulum sights move with the angle at which you are shooting...I think he was looking for the fixed single pin sight that doesn't move...but I could be wrong.....


----------



## rock7178 (Jan 18, 2005)

I am actually looking for the fixed sight...I thought this would be a nice sight becuase I am going mule deer hunting out west and would like to be able to shoot 60+ yards...but I would like to stick with the a single pin becuase I hate multiple pin sights becuase I always get screwed up when a deer walks by.


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

yeah then they would work.....you better have a rangefinder though


----------

